# Kangertech Subtank Poor Airflow



## Jebula999 (27/7/15)

Sup Vapes


Has anyone tried out the RBA deck from the Kangertech Subtank? The OCC coils were working fine, although it felt the same as my EgoOnes so i decided to get "fancy" and build my own coil.

Extremely simple coil, 0.8ohm, not sure of the wire and such things, but i have found that with this deck, the airflow is very restricted. Without even hitting the trigger, i cant even finish a full inhale before needing to take a proper breath of air.

Has anyone experience this at all? is it normal?

My EgoOne's have more flow than what the RBA is giving me atm.


----------



## Christopher (27/7/15)

Try making sure the coil you built is pulled up and away from the airflow hole at the bottom, or try decreasing the inner diameter of the coil you build


----------



## jtgrey (27/7/15)

Post a picture of your coil and wick . Think you have to much wick in there . I am using the same tank and i only do lung hits .


----------



## Jebula999 (27/7/15)




----------



## nemo (27/7/15)

Sorry responded on incorrect thread


----------



## VapeDude (27/7/15)

Hey man, yep you have FAR too much cotton on there, use just enough to touch the deck.

But I don't think that is entirely the reason for poor airflow, I think your coil might be wrapped a bit too wide in terms of diameter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/7/15)

that looks way different to the RBA decks in the Suntank mini , is that not the RBA base out of the original subtank , the one with the reduced air hole in the top base ... do you chance top cap on the Subtank to fit that RBA ??


----------



## Jebula999 (27/7/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> that looks way different to the RBA decks in the Suntank mini , is that not the RBA base out of the original subtank , the one with the reduced air hole in the top base ... do you chance top cap on the Subtank to fit that RBA ??


it is indeed the original subtank, i have all the parts for it


----------



## Jebula999 (27/7/15)




----------



## Jebula999 (27/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> Post a picture of your coil and wick . Think you have to much wick in there . I am using the same tank and i only do lung hits .


Added some pics of my new coil and wick, less wick and smaller ID, not much change, still struggle with the air flow


----------



## wikked (27/7/15)

That's how the airflow is with the RBA section on the original subtank. They improved it on the Subtank Plus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999 (27/7/15)

wikked said:


> That's how the airflow is with the RBA section on the original subtank. They improved it on the Subtank Plus


Guess ill have to change tank :/


----------



## Dubz (27/7/15)

The reason why your airflow feels restricted on the rba base vs the normal coil is that on the original Subtank the top cap section used with the rba base, the chimney/pipe has a thinner diameter than the chimney/pipe from the top cap used with the replaceable coils. The new Subtanks don't use the different top caps and therefore the airflow is the same using either the rba base or the replaceable coils.


----------



## Dubz (27/7/15)

I posted this in your other thread too. I got a bit confused with the threads .


----------



## Jebula999 (27/7/15)

Dubz said:


> I posted this in your other thread too. I got a bit confused with the threads .


The two threads have turned into the same subject now :/ 

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (27/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> The two threads have turned into the same subject now :/
> 
> Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


Yeah i noticed .


----------



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

Mods can close this thread, all been sorted.

Thanks all for the input


----------



## Dubz (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Mods can close this thread, all been sorted.
> 
> Thanks all for the input


Mods only archive threads in Classifieds .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

